
Bloom Energy files for IPO - amdavidson
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1664703/000119312518190488/d96446ds1.htm
======
amdavidson
TL;DR

\- Seeking $100MM (could be placeholder)

\- Share price is undefined

\- $376MM in 2017 Revenue, $208MM in 2016 Revenue

\- $281MM Net Loss in 2017, up from a $336MM net loss in 2016

\- NYSE symbol: "BE"

